# New Harbor Freight 75 Amp 120V Inverter Welder



## Buffalo21 (Aug 5, 2019)

I just bought today, one of the original series 75amp, 120v inverter welders. It’s a HF #61749.

the link below show the unit, not who I bought it from. I got it at the local HF store, as its now a closeout, I paid $50, it was the store display model. I used it for about 10 minutes this afternoon, it ran the 3/32" E6011C, with no issues. I have no idea why I bought this, Its not like I'm welder poor.


https://www.kvm.tools/product/chicag...-stick-welder/


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 5, 2019)

Sounds like a very handy unit for those little quickie repairs- and a steal for 50$


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 5, 2019)

i almost bought one to run 3/32" 309L , and would love not draggin' a bottle with me


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 6, 2019)

I bought that welder 2 years ago for a fence repair on a roof where I didn't want to haul and didn't have power for, my Lincoln tombstone. It can produce some decent welds, though multiple beads are usually required. You can carry the entire welding kit, welder, rods, helmet, cloves, angle grinder etc. all in one easy to carry bag. Don't expect it to be as good as a full sized machine and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## brino (Aug 6, 2019)

Agreed, if it works then it's a steal at $50.

Having a tiny 120V input welder would be very useful at times.

-brino


----------

